# AsIO.sys???



## trapar

Every time I start up my computer a message keeps coming up saying:

"Can't open AsIO.sys !! (2)"

Anybody here have any idea what I need to do to get rid of it?


----------



## johncarlosbe

did you install any thing new before it happened software wise.  does windows still bootup 
what os are you running?


----------



## trapar

Yes, Windows still boots up and I have Windows XP(Service Pack 2). I have not installed anything new.


----------



## TFT

Have you deleted or uninstalled anything to do with "ASUS" as it seems a registry command has been left behind.

Do you have an "ASUS" board or "ASUS probe program" you got rid of lately.


----------



## bomberboysk

To get the message to stop popping up go to start->run->msconfig. Go to the startup tab, and uncheck AsIO.sys


----------

